
Postmodernism Disrobed, by Richard Dawkins (1998) [pdf] - striking
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~dq209/others/postmodernism.pdf
======
dizzi90
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair)

